# Want to Learn



## hasanshah (May 5, 2018)

Hello, this is Hasan Mehmood Shah, I am a too crazy foody person, I love to eat food and cook as well. I want to learn cooking eastern and western foods. I have many cooking learning foods in which the book having the best and special meals recipes, I want to share these in a global platform where I can share and others will also share their recipes.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello Hasan!

Glad to have you participate here.


----------



## Iain Ellis (May 6, 2018)

I've got a new chef that will throw out shite, undercooked food. His expidation is terrible! Then, it's all everyone else's problem! It's a Turkish place? I'm supposedly just on telephone, but, am expected to do telephone, cook pizza, prep, wash, delivery, etc, etc, etc! Anyone know how to deal with this other than leaving?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Iain Ellis said:


> I've got a new chef that will throw out shite, undercooked food. His expidation is terrible! Then, it's all everyone else's problem! It's a Turkish place? I'm supposedly just on telephone, but, am expected to do telephone, cook pizza, prep, wash, delivery, etc, etc, etc! Anyone know how to deal with this other than leaving?


Hello lain Ellis,

Not sure why you posted what you did, in response to Hasan Mehmood Shah saying hello and that he is glad to be here.

Not the best way to introduce yourself. I think it's called highjacking the thread or something. You should have started your own thread like "What should I do?"

Based on the info you provided.

Give the new chef a chance. Try to buy into whatever program he is selling you and the team. Do the very best you can at whatever you are doing. Not to please the chef, but to reinforce to yourself how good you are.

I have learned many positive lessons from bad chefs I've worked for. I tried to focus on how I can get better, in spite of having to follow a chef that I knew was going to be fired. He might have some interesting flavors to offer. Look for negative and you will find it, looking for positive and you will also find it.

When you see a product that you think is under cooked, Ask "Excuse me chef, teach me how to tell when things are cooked properly, I need to know the right way to test for doneness, so I can do a better job for you". At least he might have an entertaining way to try and explain why raw chicken is good or a pizza with a limp, colorless crust is what you want to serve!

"Just so I understand correctly chef, little or no color on the pizza is what you want, right?"

You're not the chef, your only responsibility is to learn and work hard.

Good Luck

(Sorry to take this tangent on your thread Hasan)


----------



## Iain Ellis (May 6, 2018)

sgmchef said:


> Hello lain Ellis,
> 
> Not sure why you posted what you did, in response to Hasan Mehmood Shah saying hello and that he is glad to be here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chef!
I appreciate your repl


sgmchef said:


> Hello lain Ellis,
> 
> Not sure why you posted what you did, in response to Hasan Mehmood Shah saying hello and that he is glad to be here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iain Ellis (May 6, 2018)

Thanks Chef! No-one else there is trained. I'm the only one who has anything resembling training? All the cooks refuse to label food or check temperature? Sorry Hasan if I jumped in? Best wishes!


----------

